# Anyone 7-8 DPO today??? Lets compare symptoms!



## Stake

Okay so my cycles are very irregular, but according to my MYDAYS app, I ovulated on the 7th and I did get a Pos OPK that day. So I am 7dpo right now and so far I've been...

4 DPO veryyy hungry. Could not stop eating! Twinges in lower abdomen
5 DPO exhausted, headache, and still hungry!
7DPO Crampyyy almost like AF but not as bad, very "wet" feeling and been eating ALL day

I POAS today and got a BFN I know its way too early

AF due on the 21st

No implantation bleeding yet.. hope this doesn't mean I'm out. If I am, I better stop eating!

Anyone else??


----------



## mks

Im only at 4dpo, but i did have something different happen today. I was checking the position of my cervix and i noticed a milky, creamy discharge. I know its too early for me to have any signs but its something different, im assuming it could be from the clomid or its nothing!


----------



## Stake

Ive been meaning to ask this....How do you check your cervix and what do you look for???


----------



## mks

I check to see if it's high or low, feels soft or firm. Not to be gross but normally i just use my middle finger and push all the way in, sometimes it can be really high and i can't always reach it! The best way i can explain how it feels would be like a small donut that doesn't have a hole in the middle, its closed.


----------



## Stake

oh and how does your cervix tell you if you are pregnant? what would it feel like?


----------



## mks

I think they say theres no way of knowing if your pregnant by checking your cervix, I've been doing it this cycle just to see if i can tell a difference on how it feels during different times, for instance when i got my positive opk, it felt very soft which i think would be normal for ovulating.


----------



## onemorebabe

I am 8 DPO today the 15th
5DPO I noticed small cramps
6 DPO more cramps
7 DPO sick in the AM (lost breakfast and that NEVER happens to me)
8 DPO No new symptoms but have noticed a lack of normal AF symptoms (normally boobs SUPER sore by now and face broke out.) but No sore nipps and clear skin..


----------



## mah0113

i feel kind of "leaky" like i have AF or right before i get it but I am not due for another 8-10 days...also, lower back pain like AF...i have been sleepy but not sure if that is life [been busy] or a symptom. starting to get cm again, was kind of dry for a few days. also have cramps once in a while.


----------



## jaydsmom71611

im 7dpo today i have been dizzy, nausia, achy, just yucky feeling.
Also a question about the cervix, what does cm look/feel like before/after implantation. first i had dry cm, then watery cm, now gunky cm. im kinda confused. :shrug:


----------



## onemorebabe

9DPO feeling tired, and lower back sore (hoping its not AF..)Boobs still not swollen like normal PMS for me but starting to be tender but still not like normal before AF...Couldnt stop from testing this morning BFN but its still early..HOPEFUL

BABY DUST FOR ALL!!!!


----------



## ashybug

I'm 8 dpo :)
Since 4-5 dpo I've had nausea really bad on and off, mostly in the evenings...but not vomiting. I don't throw up unless I'm REALLY sick. It's gotten worse every day for some reason.
I've also been really tired and drowsy since 6 dpo.
Just today I've started to get really mild cramps.
Probably just AF trying to make her appearance...but I'm keeping my fingers crossed! :)


----------



## Stake

im 9dpo now and had a bfn this morning, but then as the dat went, on I got superrrr moody like pms bit wanted to crawl out of my skin I fell asleep right away when I got home n I never nap I slept, for hours!and Ias soon as dh got home I burst into tears for no reason. I started having cramps when I woke up n just felt so yucky. feels like a very extreme onset of af but its not due until the 21st. ive been early before though so who knows. testing again in the am! also,my voice has been sooi raspy for no reason and dh made a joke that if raspy voice is a symptom I must be super preggo...which of course made me want to look it up and I found similar stories that said hoarse voise can result from change in hormones! baby dust to all!


----------



## onemorebabe

I am such a POAS ADDICT.....another BFN this morning CD 24... ugh still hopeful maybe...lol


----------



## BABY3FEVER

Hey ladies 
I am 8dpo and i have been ttc #3 for a little over a year and this symptom spotting has been driving me crazy. This cycle i have had less symptoms than before. I have been tired and have body/stomach aches since about 3dpo. Hopefully less symptoms is a sign for me. Af is due on the 24th and i plan on poas on the 23rd thats my bday and would be a great bday present!!!! Fingers crossed and baby dust to all.


----------



## onemorebabe

BABY3FEVER said:


> Hey ladies
> I am 8dpo and i have been ttc #3 for a little over a year and this symptom spotting has been driving me crazy. This cycle i have had less symptoms than before. I have been tired and have body/stomach aches since about 3dpo. Hopefully less symptoms is a sign for me. Af is due on the 24th and i plan on poas on the 23rd thats my bday and would be a great bday present!!!! Fingers crossed and baby dust to all.

Hey I'm TTC #3 too, this is my first month TTC tho... Ya dont see many moms on here who have 2 kids already.. I have only found afew so far... Bless you and baby dust!!!!


----------



## ty01

Stake said:


> Okay so my cycles are very irregular, but according to my MYDAYS app, I ovulated on the 7th and I did get a Pos OPK that day. So I am 7dpo right now and so far I've been...
> 
> 4 DPO veryyy hungry. Could not stop eating! Twinges in lower abdomen
> 5 DPO exhausted, headache, and still hungry!
> 7DPO Crampyyy almost like AF but not as bad, very "wet" feeling and been eating ALL day
> 
> I POAS today and got a BFN I know its way too early
> 
> AF due on the 21st
> 
> No implantation bleeding yet.. hope this doesn't mean I'm out. If I am, I better stop eating!
> 
> Anyone else??



I have some sporadic cramping that lasts a few seconds. Nips are extra sensitive since 1dpo, I feel very hungry too, wet CM (TMI!) due to the progesterone sups I'm taking. No implantation bleeding yet, but I know not all women have that. I'm hoping for the best!!


----------



## BABY3FEVER

onemorebabe said:


> BABY3FEVER said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies
> I am 8dpo and i have been ttc #3 for a little over a year and this symptom spotting has been driving me crazy. This cycle i have had less symptoms than before. I have been tired and have body/stomach aches since about 3dpo. Hopefully less symptoms is a sign for me. Af is due on the 24th and i plan on poas on the 23rd thats my bday and would be a great bday present!!!! Fingers crossed and baby dust to all.
> 
> Hey I'm TTC #3 too, this is my first month TTC tho... Ya dont see many moms on here who have 2 kids already.. I have only found afew so far... Bless you and baby dust!!!!Click to expand...

Yeah. I have 2 but dh has none we want 2 together so we have been trying for a year now. We weren't takin it to serious at first but since it don't seem to be "just happening" we decided to use opk this cycle and if that dont work we are going to try pre seed. We wanna try every possible method before we go about the un natural way.


----------



## onemorebabe

BABY3FEVER said:


> onemorebabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BABY3FEVER said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies
> I am 8dpo and i have been ttc #3 for a little over a year and this symptom spotting has been driving me crazy. This cycle i have had less symptoms than before. I have been tired and have body/stomach aches since about 3dpo. Hopefully less symptoms is a sign for me. Af is due on the 24th and i plan on poas on the 23rd thats my bday and would be a great bday present!!!! Fingers crossed and baby dust to all.
> 
> Hey I'm TTC #3 too, this is my first month TTC tho... Ya dont see many moms on here who have 2 kids already.. I have only found afew so far... Bless you and baby dust!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. I have 2 but dh has none we want 2 together so we have been trying for a year now. We weren't takin it to serious at first but since it don't seem to be "just happening" we decided to use opk this cycle and if that dont work we are going to try pre seed. We wanna try every possible method before we go about the un natural way.Click to expand...

Yeah hopefully this will be your month and the opk's are all you need...


----------



## jaydsmom71611

im 8dpo 
Here are the symptoms thus far:
yellow goopy cm
dizziness
slight nausia this morning
moodswings
weepy
abdomin pains
bloating 
and closed cervix

hoping its all good signs, no implantation bleeding yet, but i still have a couple of days until im out for this month.
FX and baby dust to everyone :dust:


----------



## mks

Im now at 7dpo, I've been getting slight pains on my sides and lower back. Im not sure if thats from the progesterone suppositories. Also feeling tired. Trying not to read too much into things, don't want to get my hopes up but im keeping my fingers crossed that this is our month finally!!


----------



## Stake

babyf3ver my bday is the 26th and I was hoping for a baby bday present too!! birthday baby dust to youuuu! p.s. Im still 9 or 10 dpo no further symptoms to report still really yyyyy hungry! I also have been getting weird cysts down there (i started a new thread about it) not sure if thats a symptom or not....


----------



## jaydsmom71611

Happy almost birthday:) i hope you both get a wonderful birthday surprise fx for both of you:yellow: :dust:


----------



## Stake

thank u! im 10 dpo with a bfn this morning. my back is killlingggg me though....anyone else with symptom updates?


----------



## jaydsmom71611

i have a few symptoms, back ache, crampy, clumpy cm, soft cervix (cant tell the position of it) moody other that nothing else to report.


----------



## Stake

I have the same! except today I had no cm at all.....


----------



## jaydsmom71611

hmmm, that happened to me a few days ago, not sure what that means, hoping its a good thing though. im 10dpo today and havent had anything other than cramping and sore boobs.


----------



## Stake

yeah me too! 11dpo today I tested in the am with a dollar tree test think maybe it was a really yyyyy faint line? didn't have color tho so possibly an evap' ewcm again today and cranky but not like af cramps so realllllyyyy hoping! fx to u!


----------



## jaydsmom71611

thats a good sign!!! im testing in three days, thats if :witch: doesnt show. keep me posted fx for you too :dust:


----------



## Stake

thanks and good luck! keep me posted too


----------



## ashybug

I've continued having symptoms! I'm around 11 dpo, give or take a couple, my temps are funny this month. The past couple of days I've had mood swings and am SO hungry! I have the hugest appetite. Yesterday I had a friend over and I hadn't ate dinner so I grabbed pickles, crackers, cheese, pepperoni, grapes, and cookies and put them on my coffee table...I didn't notice how much it was until she said "Whoa Ashley! Are you SURE you aren't pregnant??". Heck I'm 110 pounds. I don't eat like that haha. My cramps have turned more into a full feeling and I have a little bit of pain slightly to one side down there. I'm exhausted even though I've been getting lots of sleep, and I'm kind of shaky. I dunno! We'll see :) I'm due for AF any time from now to Monday!
Good luck ladies! :)


----------



## Stake

that sounds promising! I'm soused to get af sat but honestly don't feel,it


----------



## jaydsmom71611

im 11dpo and i dont know where i stand with af... i took a test today and got bfn and im feeling like im out this month even though af doesnt start until the 24th ish. for the past three days ivebeen taking three hour naps because i just cant seem to keep myself up. abdomin cramps, bloating, gas, no more dizziness, no nausia, and sharp pains in overy area. so i dont know, jut feeling kind of down.:cry:


----------



## Stake

I feel the same way...,:( started testing way too early and now I keep getting bfns I'm starting to get discouraged even though its technically still early. I think af its sure tomorrow or next day


----------



## jaydsmom71611

:( if no bfps this month then i hope next month is our month:) i hope af doesnt show for either of us. it was kinda funny though, i kept staring at the bfn thinking there might be a really faint line... there wasnt but my eyes started to see a second line lol.:laugh2:


----------



## onemorebabe

do you guys see it??


----------



## Stake

I think so!


----------



## Stake

my af is due today but no sign of her. a bfn again today.


----------



## jaydsmom71611

no symptoms and no sign of af. just exhausted. hoping that something happens soon so i can either prepare or ttc again. tww is such an emotional roller coaster ride:wacko: hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend :dust:


----------



## sunflower82

i am at 7dpo today really sore and tender boobs lower pack pain and my uterus has been feeling really heavy since 4dpo


----------



## sunflower82

i tested this morning and negative maybe too early still


----------



## jaydsmom71611

i heard that sometimes even 11dpo is too early to test, it depends on how your body reacts to pregnancy. with my firstone i didnt get a positive test until i was 5 weeks past my af.


----------



## Stake

yeah I got another bfn this morning but af is now late!


----------



## jaydsmom71611

thats awesome, i hope af stays late for you. no af and still bfn af due tomorrow but no signs. i dont feel like im going to have af but we will see.


----------



## Stake

I hope af is a no show for u too!, I had a stream that I got her :( I hanged cramps now so I'm hoping this isn't it. ive been crampy on and off the whole time tho


----------



## mks

I'm now at 12dpo, no sign of af. The last pregnancy test i took was on friday and it was bfn, was still kinda early though. I'll probably test again tonight. If af shows, i'll be so devastated, we'll be going on our 12th month of trying. I really didn't think it would take this long : (


----------



## Stake

mks I know how u feel. I'm currently 15dpo just got dine testing and arguing with dh over a bfn and other things. ive,been crying all night af was due 2 days ago and no sign. im just at my breaking point. want to give up....


----------



## mks

I feel like that too. I got a bfn last night, i didn't even tell dh that i tested. Af should be coming tomorrow so we'll see what happens. Our plan for next cycle is for dh to have a semen analysis done, im trying to decide if we should do another round of clomid or wait until we have his results.


----------



## jaydsmom71611

got af yesterday. i hope everyone gets a bfp!!!!! good luck everyone :dust: cant wait to ttc again!!!!


----------



## danielle1984

Stake - I'm 7 DPO and I got the same symptoms that you had until 7 DPO. Except I'm super constipated, I haven been for the whole 7 days. I just hope this is it, cuz I'm ready to give up. 
I hope you get your bfp soon.


----------



## Stake

sorry u got af jaydsmom :( u got it this cycle tho! and mks our next step is the semen analysis too. I just took a frer I thought I saw a faint line dh said no. ill test again in the am. still no af :) my cycles are so iregular I couldve actually ovulated on the 14th instead of the 7th so could still be early


----------



## Stake

danielle1984 I how u get ur bfp! when are you going to test and how long have u been ttc??

also forgot to add that yesterday and today my stomach had been burning. almost feels like an ulcer or sour stomach


----------



## danielle1984

Stake said:


> danielle1984 I how u get ur bfp! when are you going to test and how long have u been ttc??
> 
> also forgot to add that yesterday and today my stomach had been burning. almost feels like an ulcer or sour stomach

Well I'm going to test on Wednesday probably. We have been ttc for more than a year but I had an ectopic pregnancy in January.

I hope you get your bfp soon.


----------



## ashybug

Still no AF today and I'm on cd 34 and 15 dpo as far a FF says. My O date could be a little off. What do you guys think about when I actually O'd? My symptoms have stayed the same except extremely sore nipples for about the past 5 days. I rolled over onto my stomach this morning and had to hurry and move because it hurt so bad! I occasionally get that..but I don't have my normal pre AF symptoms. No headache and only dull cramps that I've had since around 8 dpo...

Feeling pretty positive...but who knows at this point! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Kyleesmom

I think I am around 7-8 dpo..not sure when I ovulated. I have had sore swollen breasts for 4 days now and have notices blue veins across my nipples. I know its early but Im going to test in a few days to see if anything shows up. I had a chemical pregnancy at the beginning of the month and the doctor said to wait one cycle to try again but I am not putting it off. If it is meant to be it will happen.


----------



## mks

I bought a frer today and it came back bfn. No symptoms of af. Let me ask a question, what day do you count as being the first dpo. So i had my positive opk july 10 in the evening i did another test the next morning, still positive, when i got home from work i tested again and it was negative. So should i have counted Thursday, july 12 as my first dpo?? I know i could be grasping for straws but i just feel like the timing of when we had sex leading up to ovulation was perfect, i think im in denial that this isn't our month! Im not giving up until af shows up!


----------



## Stake

ashybug said:


> Still no AF today and I'm on cd 34 and 15 dpo as far a FF says. My O date could be a little off. What do you guys think about when I actually O'd? My symptoms have stayed the same except extremely sore nipples for about the past 5 days. I rolled over onto my stomach this morning and had to hurry and move because it hurt so bad! I occasionally get that..but I don't have my normal pre AF symptoms. No headache and only dull cramps that I've had since around 8 dpo...
> 
> Feeling pretty positive...but who knows at this point! Good luck everyone!

if your af is late by 5 days or more then u didn't ovulate the week u were suppised to, u wouldve ovulated a week late too.


on a side note....my af came this moringgggg....im out again


----------



## jaydsmom71611

im sorry stake, this cycle is ours!!!! :yipee:


----------



## mousiexpink

Anyone experience mild cramping on 8 dpo? AF isnt due for another week and it doesn't feel like AF cramps either


----------



## Stake

yeah I always cramp on and off during tww. not sure why. crampibg could def be a good sign though


----------



## hs1ndonly1021

My husband and I have been ttc for only a couple of months, and my AF isn't due until the 29th but since Monday I've had slight cramps and that never happens to me. The other night my 7 year old stepdaughter came up to me and kissed my belly and said "mom your having a baby" and that same night me and my husband had intercourse and it hurt, felt like I was swollen and full type feeling. I also have been eating everything in sight and that is very rare for me. This will be my first but I have a strong feeling I am...PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## mousiexpink

It's like a pinching feeling. Normally my cramps go into my left leg but this isn't doing that. Hopefully AF isn't trying to make an early appearance.....

Hs1 I know what you mean about intercourse. I have the feeling as well lol..maybe these are good signs?

I had a customer of mine tell me today if God doesn't want you to be pregnant you need to let it go...WHAT?!?


----------



## hs1ndonly1021

mousiexpink, it was weird I've never had that happen, and it was so uncomfortable. My husband even said "I think someone pregnant your awfully swollen" I know TMI, but he was a medic in Labor and Delivery so my fingers are crossed :)


----------



## mousiexpink

Update...I just had bright pink spotting with a bright red splotch. Cramps have gone way and no more spotting. Was that IB?


----------



## ashybug

Still no AF and a BFN! I'm currently 17 dpo


----------



## wantingbaby3

Hi all im 11 dpo today w a bfn this morning. Ttc #3 and this is our first month. I have cramped consistantly since i ov which is not the norm for me. It has been most of each day and varies in intensity. I have sore boobs that i thk is frm stopping breastfeeding my 1 yr old a couple months ago, milk is trying to dry up still i thk. And to thk of it i had a major dizzy spell at 8 dpo but i do have vertigo so i hadnt connected that to possible pregnancy until just now. Hmm who knows! Do ya guys thk 11dpo could still be too early to test?? I feel like im out as im 4 days away frm af and got a bfn. I got my bfp's early w each of my boys. Idk...but i dont thk i will test again til af is late. I didnt thk i was gunna be disappointed but as the day has gone on i am now a bit sad over it. Idk i mean im not even late yet so i guess i can overreact just yet...we will see. Good luck to you ladies still waiting! Wishing a great month for those starting new cycles!!


----------



## wantingbaby3

*cant overreact just yet


----------



## Carly666

Hi All

Im on my 3rd round of clomid 100mg.

I have suffered from bad dryness and sensitivity on it so far.

Anyways...do not mean to be graphic but here goes lol.

Am 7dpo,, me and hubby bd last nite and I noticed a huge white clump of discharge! This is very odd for me as I do not usually get this and also with how my body has responded to the clomid.

Do you think this could be a sign of pregnancy?? Or is it normal...

Thanks!


----------

